# Schubert String Quartets 1-10



## Classical Music Listener (Jun 7, 2017)

I have heard and enjoyed Schubert's string quartets 11-15 but have not heard 1-10.
I have also seen 11-15 mentioned in discussions of top quartets with rare mention of 1-10.
Are any of the first ten worth listening to? If so, which would you recommend?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Try to name a Schubert piece that's not worth listening to.






Apparently it was actually written between the 6th and 7th, but we call it the 10th.


----------

